# Has anybody received in last 6 month any PR applied from London HC before August 2015



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I'm stuck between DHA and VFS. Did anyone here recently (since August 2015) received any PR (or update) applied for directly in London HC? If so please share details as of how it happen and how and more important who contacted you with outcome. I got a strange feeling that since VFS taken over there from August 2015 all previous applications of no interest to anyone. HC do not reply to usual emails and not picking up the phones, VFS do not want to know anything about times "before" etc. DHA hotline "can't see anything on any application and can't get any replies from Department either", "you should call VFS Sir..." Catch 22. I'm pretty sure that there should be a lot of people like me stuck in between. I can't even reapply through VFS (mind you wasting another year+) as firstly got to receive results of original application. The original DHA ref I was given do not comply with "new" system and no use at all. Any useful contacts or suggestions most welcome. We moved to Cape Town since so I can't simply pop in to London HC.


----------

